# file sharing in linux



## davystef (Jun 25, 2008)

hai guys,

currently i am using SUSE linux. i am a fresher to linux.

can any one help me how to share file from one suse desktop to other suse desktop.


----------



## clay.mcb (Jun 27, 2008)

Originally, sharing files meant setting up a server. Linux is not Windows. There's no button to automagically "Share files and printers". The way Windows does it is with an NFS-like protocol called CIFS.
http://us1.samba.org/samba/what_is_samba.html

Part of what makes Linux great is that it gives the user so many options and different ways of completing certain tasks. That being said: What are your plans for the data being shared?

An FTP server would be best suited for hosting files on a single computer for use by multiple "client" computers. If you're wanting to keep text files or music libraries in sync between machines, i'd go with this.
http://vsftpd.beasts.org/
http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Network_Other/ftp-daemons.html

An NFS server would be usefull for modifying files or streaming content on a local network. If you want to play music stored on one computer downstairs on a computer upstairs, then maybe add to the music collection downstairs from upstairs - basic file sharing needs - you should probably look into this.
http://nfs.sourceforge.net/

nfs and windows:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055

This might help as well:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/suse-suse-file-sharing-31866.html
http://www.google.com/search?q=site:techsupportforum.com+linux+file+sharing


----------

